# NOOb with HB questions:D



## 91stratehb (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey everyone, im new to the forum so i wont know any of you but its good to meet you.
I'm about to purchase a 91 hardbody base model and I just had some questions about the spec. I can't seem to find any on google. :wtf:

What is the motor used in the 91's?
What fuel economy can should I expect out of it?
Fuel tank size?
Just outta curiousity how much effort for a sr20 swap?
Ive seen a few pics of guys with a full length billet grill, what mods are required to recess the headlights. Is it difficult?
I want a 2" drop, whats invovled, est. cost?
Bolt pattern and good places for atm rims?

Any info you can share helps
Cheers!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

can't find anything??? well its out there. Nissan Hardbody Truck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

eng: either the 3.0L V6 or the 2.4L, dont remember if its the NAPS-Z or KA24, Z has 8 spark plugs where the KA has 4.
MPG: around 20 avg
eng swap/mods: quite a few forums out there...

InfamousNissan.com Are you IN?
www.********.com
as well as this one.

oh yeah, welcome to the site.


----------



## 91stratehb (Mar 18, 2010)

ya i checked the wikipedia but between that and other random sites the info is contradicted left right and center. It's definatley the 2.4 but im not sure if its the ka or the z24. thanks for your help tho.


----------



## 91stratehb (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, so it is supposed to be a KA24E, does anyone know anywhere i can get headers for it, if so, any mods to make em fit? whats the est. power gain?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

www.ka-t.org :: Index


Ratsun Forums


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

KA24E.
Better than 20mpg. More like 24 city and a few better hwy.
I think it's a 19 gal. tank?
Don't know about the swap or grill.
Blocks on the rear and adjust the torsion bars, under $75 w/o alignment. 
Lots of six-bolt wheels will fit.

Try JWT, they might have headers, but you may want to add intake and exhaust to complete the flow.

If you want and I have time maybe I can dig up my '91 FSM for the specs if you don't have them yet. Z


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I am pretty sure the billet grille is a over-lay..
the KA started in 90
header, might try pacesetter, and like Z said, change out the rest of the exhaust too


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

I thought the KA in a D21HB was first offered in 1991? I think I heard it was a 240SX motor which was changed also and its KA24 offering from the 1990 model year was used for base model trucks in 1991. 

That was a long time ago, hard to remember that purchase...


----------



## 91stratehb (Mar 18, 2010)

Ya your right. They started in 1990. Further research shows that they did change the 240 motor and used the 24e for the hardbody. The new engine code for the 240 was 
ka24de. 


> I am pretty sure the billet grille is a over-lay..


The website i was lookin at to buy it said i would need to reccess the headlight assemblies and other adjustments may be needed for it to fit properly.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I never really paid attention, I figured the company making them would make it easy so they would sell more product...


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

for a header go here...

Nissan Parts, Nissan Truck Parts, Nissan Suspension Kits, 4x4 Parts | 4x4parts.com


----------



## tiepdaihiep (Mar 21, 2010)

thank 4 dvdswanson .....!!!! 


sonic vs naruto
digital brochure


----------



## 91stratehb (Mar 18, 2010)

> I never really paid attention, I figured the company making them would make it easy so they would sell more product...


Ya it would be nice but i guess the idea is to make it flush with the body lines. All it know is that it looks sick and i want it lol. we'll see. ill have to do more digging...


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I recessed headlights on an older s10 and on a caddy fleetwood. Pretty much the same thing in this case as I would love to do it with my 720. There a few ways, check to see what's best. You can cut the "edge" whatever portion of the bucket sticks out around the headlight, then make your spacers or walls, reweled the edge to the walls, then the walls to the bucket so the headlight sits deeper. Sometimes you can get away with different bolts or adjusting the stops on the bolts so the light recesses, you may have to cut the radiator core support for this and usually don't get as deep. Just look at it and see, there really is no right way


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

hey mini..

did you ever get the brakes bled correctly..?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

can you shave the back of the grille?


----------



## 91stratehb (Mar 18, 2010)

i wonder how much it would cost to get a body shop to do it lol. i would hate to spend $300 and then screw it up lol. Thanks for your help everyone. Also, ive seen numerous hardbodies with titan rims. are titans the same bp as hardbody's or are mods neccesary?


----------

